# Amplificadores Kicker



## Omuro (Feb 1, 2008)

Hola compañeros, soy nuevo en el foro, espero estar haciéndolo bien.

Tengo un problema con éste amplificador ya que al revisar los transistores son 10 los que están quemados pero no tengo los números, si alguien me pudiera conseguir el diagrama se lo agradeceré mucho, o si alguien tiene éste mismo amplificador me mande una foto de la placa con los datos de los transistores.


----------



## manrique72 (Jul 6, 2008)

Podrías enviar la foto de tu amplificador internamente? Yo tengo un modelo parecido Kicker y muchos de los elementos son iguales.


----------



## carbajal (Ene 2, 2010)

Hola, soy nuevo en este foro y no mucho se usarlo. si alguien pudiera ayudarme con el diagrama de un amplificador para auto marca KICKER ZR120, me lo regalaron pero sin 2 transistores y necesito ver cuales son para hacerlo funcionar. gracias por alguna información.


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Ene 3, 2010)

toma fotografias de ambos lados talvez encontremos equivalentes


----------



## zopilote (Ene 3, 2010)

carbajal dijo:


> Hola, soy nuevo en este foro y no mucho se usarlo. si alguien pudiera ayudarme con el diagrama de un amplificador para auto marca KICKER ZR120, me lo regalaron pero sin 2 transistores y necesito ver cuales son para hacerlo funcionar. gracias por alguna información.



Si no puedes postear la foto de tu amplificador nadie va ha decir lo que le falta a tu Kicker amplifier, optendras mas informacion tu mismo mirando la placa, puede ser un mosfet o un transistor darlington , el unico que posee esos datos eres tu mismo.


----------



## carbajal (Ene 3, 2010)

perdon por el atraso, aqui estan las fotos de la placa, talvez alguien tenga uno igual para q*UE* me diga cuales son los dos transistores q*UE* hacen falta, gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## zopilote (Ene 4, 2010)

Ya veo, el asunto es que se trata de unos mosfet y como su codigo es algo dificil de encontrar los dejaron así. El punto es que un IRFZ44 (IRFZ48N, MTP75N06, FQPF50N06, FQPF65N06)haría de sustituto, pero veo que por el tamaño TO220 son pequeños pero no imposibles de colocar, en comparación del mosfet en encapsulado TO247 que es el original, habria que pedir informacion a la tiendas de tu localidad si tienen un mosfet en ese empaque (el HU75344G3 sería ideal) pero casí no tienen esos mosfet de conmutacion de alto amperaje y bajo Rds, como dije todo depende de la disposicion de las tiendas de repuestos de electronica de tu localidad.


----------



## carbajal (Ene 5, 2010)

Muchas gracias por la informacion zopilote, voy a probar poner los pequeños porq*UE* no existen aqui los del encapsulado grande. les contare si funciona. bye

oye Zopilote, quiero preguntarte si puedo utilizar estos mosfet los IRFP240.


----------



## zopilote (Ene 5, 2010)

carbajal dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la informacion zopilote, voy a probar poner los pequeños porq*UE* no existen aqui los del encapsulado grande. les contare si funciona. bye
> 
> oye Zopilote, quiero preguntarte si puedo utilizar estos mosfet los IRFP240.



Si se puede utilizar el IRFP240 como reemplazo, pero ten en cuenta que tienes que aislar los mosfet del chasis (aluminio) con micas, mientras menos Rds tenga el mosfet mejor será para esta aplicacion. Si por allí te vendieran el IRFP140 sería mas conveniente, total tu amplificador es de solo 120w y los mosfet chicos se ven bien a esa potencia.


----------



## jose18 (Sep 9, 2010)

te aconsejo utilizar dos irf3205 son economicos y bastante buenos muchos equipos que hay en el mercado utilizanteste para sacarle el maximo probecho a tu amplificador con las micas de aislamiento porsupuesto.


----------



## astorman51 (Mar 30, 2011)

saludos a todo, primero quiero presentarme mi nombre es manuel NO SE NADA DE ELECTRONICA pero me gusta mucho, soy tecnico en informatica y amante del car audio, soy de cumana venezuela,

como ya comente no se nada de electronica, asi que si cometi algun error fatal e imperdonable por favor decirmelo. solo cuento con un multimetro, cautin y estaño. 

comienzo mi historia espero me comprendan, en febrero del año pasado compre un ampli nuevo de paquete un kicker 850.4 http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_11523_Kicker-08ZX850.4.html le conecte 2 medios y un bajito al segundo dia dejo de sonar, calentaba mucho y se iba a protecion, procedi a destaparla con mucho dolor y me doy cuenta q esta fallando.




al desconectar el canal 1(desoldando los tip35,tip36,tip41,tip42) el amplificador volvia a normalidad. los compre todos nuevos volvi a conectar y persistia el problema. los saque y el amplificador quedo 3 chanel, lo monte asi, 2 dias despues otra vez el mismo problema, 
abandone el amplificador hasta encontrar un tecnico que lo reparara, no lo encontre, 

ahora un año despues me doy cuenta que un tip 35c del canal 2 esta malo lo cambio y el ampli vuelve a funcionar,

cuando vuelvo a armar el canal 1 me vuelve la falla. y se me recalienta dañandose el mosfet irfz44v  



lo cambio y ahora me recalienta estos 2 transistores tip41, tip42


 y no me da sonido por las salidas 1 y 2

asi que siento que estoy destruyendo el pobre amplificador espero su valiosa ayuda para proceder
Gracias de ante mano por sus respuestas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 30, 2011)

astorman51 dijo:


> saludos a todo, primero quiero presentarme mi nombre es manuel *NO SE NADA DE ELECTRONICA* pero me gusta mucho, soy tecnico en informatica y amante del car audio, soy de cumana venezuela,
> ....
> *como ya comente no se nada de electronica*, asi que si cometi algun error fatal e imperdonable por favor decirmelo. solo cuento con un multimetro, cautin y estaño.



Con lo que has escrito mas el título:*ayundeme a no matar mi ampli un kicker zx850.4*... queda poco para decir....





astorman51 dijo:


> asi que siento que estoy destruyendo el pobre amplificador *espero su valiosa ayuda para proceder*


Buscá alguien que sepa de electrónica y dáselo para que lo repare, aún cuando sea en otro lugar...por que si seguís cambiando cosas al boleo y esperando que se quemen, no solo lo vas a matar...sino que vas a hacer una inversión importante para lograrlo. Y si alguien decide ayudarte, con la cantidad de fallas que has provocado, es probable que no llegue a un buen final...


----------



## astorman51 (Mar 30, 2011)

gracias ezaballa por su valiosa colaboracion;
pero en mi pueblo los tecnicos que reparan ampli no han trabajado con esta configuracion 



y para que lo maten ellos prefiero matarlo yo.

me comunique con el soporte tecnico de kicker, y me dijeron que se la enviara y ellos me la reparaban por modicos 100 $ pero como esta el tema del dolar en mi pais y con el envio me sale mejor comprarme otra nueva,
al igual que en caracas tambien hay talleres mas especializados pero igual me cobrarian mas del 50 % del valor de una nueva y no le veo sentido
Pd: usted a trabajado con esa configuracion de los transistores de salida??


----------



## zopilote (Mar 31, 2011)

Tendras que chequear componentes como transistores de señal y condesadores ceramicos, tienes algun componente que no funciona en ese lado del amplificador. Debio ser la parte donde colocaste el woofer.


----------



## Yónixon (Mar 31, 2011)

zopilote dijo:


> Tendras que chequear componentes como transistores de señal y condesadores ceramicos, tienes algun componente que no funciona en ese lado del amplificador.


He ahí el problema, el amigo desde el principio dijo que no sabe nada de electrónica, por lo que le estás hablando prácticamente en chino.
------------------------------------------------------
*astorman51:*
Si desde el segundo día falló el aparato, ¿porqué rayos no lo llevaste a garantía?????. Sobretodo que era nuevo. 
Un error muy común en consumidores normales. 

Temo decirte que seguramente debes dar por muerto tu ampli.


----------



## astorman51 (Mar 31, 2011)

Yónixon dijo:


> He ahí el problema, el amigo desde el principio dijo que no sabe nada de electrónica, por lo que le estás hablando prácticamente en chino.
> ------------------------------------------------------
> *astorman51:*
> Si desde el segundo día falló el aparato, ¿porqué rayos no lo llevaste a garantía?????. Sobretodo que era nuevo.
> ...



xq fue comprado por amazon usa y yo vivo en vzla. y los 2 envios para hacer valida la garantia me iba a salir sobre los 200 $ demasiado costoso para mi gusto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2011)

Además de tu propia inexperiencia , posiblemente los transistores esos sean chinos y falsos , leete esto :

Transistores Falsificados. 

No soy cirujano pero necesito operar a alguien del corazón , ayuda porfa . . .  y encima la anestecia es falsa 

Saludos y suerte !


----------



## Hammer Facer (Mar 31, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No soy cirujano pero necesito operar a alguien del corazón , ayuda porfa . . .  y encima la anestecia es falsa




Uuuuh.... Anastasia?


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 31, 2011)

Pero bueno, el hecho que no sepas nada de electronica no implica que no lo puedas reparar, ni tampoco creo que te debas dar por vencido. Ninguno de los que hacemos parte de este foro nacimos con un titulo de Ingenieria Electronica debajo del brazo y aún asi, aprendemos dia con dia algo nuevo, porque tu no lo vas a poder hacer? Lo primero que debes hacer si quieres tratar de reparar el amplificador y no seguirlo dañando, es buscar su diagrama esquematico para poder identificar los componentes. Puedes tambien tratar de asesorarte acerca de nociones basicas de electronica y comenzar a identificar como funcionan los distintos componentes y que puedes hacer para comprobar su funcionamiento. No basta con decir que estas tratando de repararlo, debes hacer tu mejor intento para lograrlo!


----------



## Edu-D (Mar 31, 2011)

Por mucho que tenga garantia igual te cobran a un amigo le paso un caso con una peavey PVi de la serie y le cobraron la reparada y tambien el costo depende del daño...

Tube que repararsela y quedo muy bien y claro le salio mucho mas economico...

Saludos


----------



## Yónixon (Mar 31, 2011)

ferchito dijo:


> Pero bueno, el hecho que no sepas nada de electronica no implica que no lo puedas reparar, ni tampoco creo que te debas dar por vencido. Ninguno de los que hacemos parte de este foro nacimos con un titulo de Ingenieria Electronica debajo del brazo y aún asi, aprendemos dia con dia algo nuevo, porque tu no lo vas a poder hacer? Lo primero que debes hacer si quieres tratar de reparar el amplificador y no seguirlo dañando, es buscar su diagrama esquematico para poder identificar los componentes. Puedes tambien tratar de asesorarte acerca de nociones basicas de electronica y comenzar a identificar como funcionan los distintos componentes y que puedes hacer para comprobar su funcionamiento. No basta con decir que estas tratando de repararlo, debes hacer tu mejor intento para lograrlo!


Entonces el amigo puede empacar su amplificador y guardarlo los próximos 3 años (como mínimo), hasta que sepa lo necesario para poder repararlo y...
no se vuelva a quemar.








EDHB dijo:


> Por mucho que tenga garantia igual te cobran a un amigo le paso un caso con una peavey PVi de la serie y le cobraron la reparada y tambien el costo depende del daño...


Entonces el daño diagnosticado no fue por defecto de fábrica, si no que el daño se *debió a negligencia o uso inadecuado por parte del usuario.* 
Por eso el cobro del servicio.

Algunas de estas acciones incluyen:
- Conexiones incorrectas o inadecuadas
- Energía deficiente o excesiva (batería, alternador o regulador defectuosos)
- Cortos circuitos
- Bocinas inadecuadas
- Sobrecargas (ponerle más bocinas de las recomendadas a una sola salida)
- Excesiva vibración por mal empotrado
- Muy mala ventilación
- Etc, etc...

*El fabricante no es tonto y sabe perfectamente cuando sus equipos murieron por alguna causa debida principalmente al usuario.
Por eso hacen innumerables pruebas en condiciones extremas para saber que tanto resisten.*


----------



## astorman51 (Mar 31, 2011)

al amigo ferchito, eso es lo que vengo haciendo, aprendiendo como se prueban los npn, los pnp, los mosfet, (y probando todos los del lado malo) hay cosas que no entiendo  pero poco a poco iran saliendo las respuestas.

al amigo yoniso y cuando no es ninguno de esos factores que nombrastes.?? he utilizado 3 amplificadores con la misma configuracion,(wofer, cables corriente. lugar) solo cambiendo el ampli como tal y no me han dado problema, sonando horas seguidas y cero problema, aparte que despues estuve hablando con un amigo y me comento que compro otro ampli de esa marca y le fallo en la tienda antes de salir y por eso fue que se la cambiaron.

ahora a los que quieren ayudar, puedo probar el ampli solo con 3 canales o con 2 canales conectados(transistores). o eso esta errado


----------



## Yónixon (Mar 31, 2011)

astorman51 dijo:


> al amigo ferchito, eso es lo que vengo haciendo, aprendiendo como se prueban los npn, los pnp, los mosfet, (y probando todos los del lado malo) hay cosas que no entiendo  pero poco a poco iran saliendo las respuestas.


Qué bien!!! 
En San google hay un gran número de páginas con info de cómo probar componentes. 



astorman51 dijo:


> ... cuando no es ninguno de esos factores que nombrastes.??
> ...
> ... aparte que despues estuve hablando con un amigo y me comento que compro otro ampli de esa marca y le fallo en la tienda antes de salir y por eso fue que se la cambiaron.


Entonces esa serie de amplificadores (modelo) salieron defectuosos.  Y me lo estas confirmado con el caso de tu amigo.

Intenta buscar en google si hay alguna información al respecto de tu modelo de amplificador. Estoy casi seguro que el tuyo no es el único caso.

Antes de cambiar y probar, te recomiendo revisar exhaustivamente los componentes asociados, ya que si sólo cambias y pruebas se puede agravar más el problema si algo aún está mal.


----------



## astorman51 (Mar 31, 2011)

ah por cierto lo del diagrama un primo que si sabe de electronica me pidio un diagrama el cual no encontre en san googlle. Asi que lo que hizo fue probarme las resistencia de los canales. y me dijo hay que pasar todos los compontes de un canal bueno a el malo para probar. :I y no lo hizo y yo me asuste si tengo un canal malo y hago eso me quedarian 2 canales maslo


----------



## Yónixon (Mar 31, 2011)

astorman51 dijo:


> ... y me dijo hay que pasar todos los compontes de un canal bueno a el malo para probar...


Eso no es propiamente reparar, es trabajar a ciegas sin tener idea de qué componente está fallando.
NO LO PERMITAS!!!


----------



## eLBARDOS (Abr 1, 2011)

una opcion porque no vendes ese amplificador a un tecnico y te compras otro con garantia! Para mi  esos amplis malos es oro aqui 

saludos


----------



## astorman51 (Abr 5, 2011)

volviendo por aqui a los que quieran ayudar, 
el problema que esta presentando ahorita es que me esta calentando al encender los tr tip41c y tip42c, ubicados luego de la fuente,




esto se debe a que tengo un corto en la salidas 1 y/o 2?? o el problema se resumiria a otra parte del ampli

Pd: cabe destacar que los canales que han venido presentando problemas los tengo sin los transistores


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Abr 5, 2011)

tienes que medir transistor por transitor diodo por diodo y tener mucha pciencia de seguro hay algun transistor en corto .....fijate los valores que te entrega la fuente ...


----------



## andresr (Sep 8, 2011)

chequea que el aislante de silicon no este roto  ya que si el transistor hace contacto con el disipador  te puede ocasionar este problema armate toda la planta de nuevo y mide continuida desde la patita del medio del transistor a la carroceria de la planta , si el tester suena es porque esta haciendo contacto por eso fijate que ninguna pasta este partida


----------



## elecronico (Feb 12, 2013)

hola amigos foreros hoy estoy aqui porque necesito su ayuda para poder dar con la falla de mi amplificador que llevo dias tratando de dar con ella  es un amplificador kicker zx 550.2 clase ab. la falla es la siguiente, el amplificador quemo los mosfer (irfz44n) 2 veces y son 10 , ya se los cambie pero en los transistores de salida hay unos tip41c y tip42c de los cuales hay 2 que calientan rapido y hay 4 drivers 2 encada canal son je350 y je340 tambien calientan, la planta tiene un consumo mas alto que el normal (probado con una serie) que puede ser  de antemano gracias a los que me puedan ayudar .


----------



## aldeny (Feb 13, 2013)

revisate la fuente, y resistensias


----------



## elecronico (Feb 13, 2013)

ya la revise y esta bien pero los ultimos transistores de la etapa de potencia (tip41c y tip42c) calientan cuando no deben.


----------



## zopilote (Feb 13, 2013)

Como no existen diagramas de la mayoria de los kicker, no se te puede guiar apropiadamente. 
A no ser que pongas una capturas de la placa del amplificador (de ambas caras), para conocer con mas detalle (señala que tipo de transistores te calientan) y coloca o menciona las matriculas de los transistores que lleva.


----------



## Leolopezglez (Jun 11, 2021)

Tengo un amplificador *K*icker kxa 1600.1*,* se dañaron las salidas pero no tiene el nombre real de la salida, alguien sabr*í*a que salida es *?*


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 11, 2021)

Leolopezglez dijo:


> Tengo un amplificador kicker kxa 1600.1 se dañaron las salidas pero no tiene el nombre real de la salida, alguien sabria que salida es


Publica unas *buenas fotos* de la placa donde se vean bien los transistores de salida


----------



## Crescencio14 (Ago 22, 2021)

zopilote dijo:


> Si no puedes postear la foto de tu amplificador nadie va ha decir lo que le falta a tu Kicker amplifier, optendras mas informacion tu mismo mirando la placa, puede ser un mosfet o un transistor darlington , el unico que posee esos datos eres tu mismo.




Buenos días colegas. Solicito su apreciable apoyo para este amplificador ya que lo trajeron a mi taller sin estás piezas ( Q 15,16,18 y 19).
Eh buscado por distintos medios y no eh tenido suerte por ningún lado. Y no se qué número de


----------

